# Plowing lots and .maybe sidewalks..yellow lines are the lots..blue are sidewalks



## Edboyy21 (Jan 31, 2019)

I was asked to bid property for seasonal plowing it is a old folks home, it's very big I'll attach a picture. I just have no clue on how much to bid it for at a monthly price from nov to April. I been plowing for years just never had to do contract. I'm insured and I usually subbed for a bigger conpany.


----------



## shawn_ (Jan 19, 2014)

What is your location & what type of equipment do you plan on using?


----------



## Edboyy21 (Jan 31, 2019)

Location is wi, and we have 2 pick ups with 8.6 v blades and bed salters, if we get contract. I will buy something new or needed for property


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

It looks like you're in the fox valley. Post some dimensions of walks and lots.


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

What app is that?
Looks like you have drew the lines with a pen/stylus


----------



## Edboyy21 (Jan 31, 2019)

Exactly what I did to trace out the property was done quick to give the estimate of size, it's pretty big place. And I dont have dimensions yet


----------



## Edboyy21 (Jan 31, 2019)

Lot size with out
walkways is around 230,000 sq2


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

You will need a skid steer or little loader with plows or pushers to help out. And those walks will kill your time on site. If you get a decent dump of snow, 7”+, you’ll be in trouble with just trucks. Price ia tough. Would it be your only account?


----------



## Edboyy21 (Jan 31, 2019)

WIPensFan said:


> You will need a skid steer or little loader with plows or pushers to help out. And those walks will kill your time on site. If you get a decent dump of snow, 7"+, you'll be in trouble with just trucks. Price ia tough. Would it be your only account?


I have other accounts we sub for. Place, but depending on guesstimate price for this place, we may stop subbing of price is right for here..im.just curious as to a seasonal quote price l
Per month,and how much to. Charge for salt pound what the going rate is


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

FYI. That place probably has a $30-40k budget for snow and salt. And will expect some machines for that price, not just trucks. 200 unit place. 

Wheel loader
Skid loader
Sidewalk machines

Looks like Waukesha WI.


----------



## Edboyy21 (Jan 31, 2019)

cjames808 said:


> FYI. That place probably has a $30-40k budget for snow and salt. And will expect some machines for that price, not just trucks. 200 unit place.
> 
> Wheel loader
> Skid loader
> ...


No they dont require machines, but yes it's a big place. But I have a skid if needed, and think they do own sidewalks, that why I said wasnt sure on walks


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

Edboyy21 said:


> Exactly what I did to trace out the property was done quick to give the estimate of size, it's pretty big place. And I dont have dimensions yet


I was wondering what you used to do it with?
Or did you just use the edit photo feature on your Samsung or iPhone?


----------



## Edboyy21 (Jan 31, 2019)

tpendagast said:


> I was wondering what you used to do it with?
> Or did you just use the edit photo feature on your Samsung or iPhone?


Buddy has a program on his computer that does it, but we are off topic here, I'm not asking about outlines on my map, curious on the bidding part, this map was just used a a quick reference on here to use


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

If they do their own walks 
1) they’re cheap as hell
2) AFTER you’re done plowing they’ll have piles from wall shoveling they’ll expect you to do something about 
3) this place will be trouble 

It’s like mowing a lawn where they do their own fertilizer 
You price it expecting one thing and show up to find another. 
No coordination between services = headaches 
No loader = plow guy blamed for loss of parking spaces = expected to do something about it for free. 

Why are they switching/putting it out for bid? 
Because the previous guy isn’t putting up with their shenanigans? 

Lots of questions need answers here.
Don’t just give a price because you’re hungry for opportunity and assume everything will work out. 
This property might be “notorious” among other contractors that have had it before. 

Just got to find out all the hidden secrets.


----------



## Edboyy21 (Jan 31, 2019)

tpendagast said:


> If they do their own walks
> 1) they're cheap as hell
> 2) AFTER you're done plowing they'll have piles from wall shoveling they'll expect you to do something about
> 3) this place will be trouble
> ...


Relative lives there for 10 years and the people who do it now our out of contract after this year, so she told them I do snow and they said they are looking for someone and I got first dibs on it..and I dont know for sure if they want walks done or not I know plowing for sure and I assume walks, but they arent sighing again with the company they have now. They been with them for years and want someone new


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

Edboyy21 said:


> Relative lives there for 10 years and the people who do it now our out of contract after this year, so she told them I do snow and they said they are looking for someone and I got first dibs on it..and I dont know for sure if they want walks done or not I know plowing for sure and I assume walks, but they arent sighing again with the company they have now. They been with them for years and want someone new


Yes
Exactly 
WHY do they want someone new?


----------



## Edboyy21 (Jan 31, 2019)

It is under new management now for one, and 2 new management is starting fresh with everything and the people plowing now have been doing terrible job they have no shows/ not coming when suppose to be, doing half azz job,, residents even been complaining on the company they arent doing good work like they first did...


----------



## jdavis11 (Oct 8, 2014)

cjames numbers were exactly were I would be.

If this is your first large contract I would bid it a little higher than you think. If it were in my area I would be around $30-35k/season for just the parking lots or $40-45k with walks. Several reasons the pricing would be on the higher end.
1. Places like this have 24/7 traffic so you will be battling with hard packed drive lanes every time is snows, meaning it will take extra salt to get it to clean pavement.
2. Parking spaces will be full the majority of the time and they will expect you to come back to clean them after large storms are over (meaning extra trips).
3. Higher end retirement communities expect high-end service.

On a property like this with a little over 5 acres of parking lots that are very odd shaped I would not consider servicing it without a minimum of 1 dedicated skid loader with 8' pusher and 1 truck with V-blade or wideout and salter. For what it is worth I would also not get excited about subbing your other truck to someone else at $70-90/hr. I would instead get a couple other smaller lots that are not as time-sensitive as this one and use the 2nd truck as a supplemental/backup truck and have it working on the other lots when not needed at this property.

I would not be deterred from doing this property, just make sure you make it worth the potential head aches. I would also bid it on a 3 year contract with a maximum number of inches included in your seasonal price to cover you in case your area gets a higher than normal amount of snow in one of the 3 seasons. By bidding it on a 3 year contract ($35,000/yr times 3 years is $105,000) it is much easier to justify purchasing a new or newer skid loader for $40,000 to dedicate to the site.

If the sidewalks are included in the contract I would find a couple of people to either subcontract them to on a per inch price or hire it out to employees, but don't think you are going to have the time to do them with whoever is driving your trucks/loader.


----------

